# Introducing my dogs



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,
I thought I would share a few(well maybe a lot)pictures of my dogs. I'm sorry if they don't all show up, I've had a few issues with photobucket. 

Here is Pixel:
















]


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Pix01 said:


> Hi,
> I thought I would share a few(well maybe a lot)pictures of my dogs. I'm sorry if they don't all show up, I've had a few issues with photobucket.
> 
> Here is Pixel:
> ...


I love the one with the flowers and Pixel's tongue out......... Very Cute


----------



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

This is Pivot:


----------



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

More pivot:





This is the newest addition Fable:
The fist picture is when we first caught her and she was staying in a stall.


----------



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Last but not least Betty:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are the australian shepards minis?


----------



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Pixel and Betty are supposed to be, but they don't look like full aussies to me. I usually just say they are aussie crosses.I didn't buy them, so I don't really care. I did just send a dna test off for Betty. I cant wait to see the results.

Rvent- thats one of my favorites too, she isnt very photogenic.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute kids you have there.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What gorgeous dogs! They look so happy! Looks like a lot of fun there!


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like a fox. Your dogs are really cute.


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, your dog is so sweet and cute.


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

What a beautiful series of pictures - thanks for posting so many. A lot of joy going on there.


----------



## leegwelsby (Jan 24, 2014)

You got gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs. Love your yard.


----------

